# Is Ipod the only high storage MP3?



## Nitrox (May 26, 2009)

I used to have a Creative ZEN which i really like but had to sell it for an Ipod cause the biggest you can get from creative is 30 gigs.

I'm really not too fond of Ipods, especially because you have to use Itunes to put music on and you can take music off and put on to another computer.

I was wondering if there is any other company that does a 30+ gig MP3 player. Do you guys know of any?


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 26, 2009)

Microsoft Zune

I don't know how good it is, never owned one


----------



## troyguitar (May 26, 2009)

Another option is the Archos 5 series machines but the reviews for them are generally terrible.

The final option is to get any player which can use an SDHC or CF card and buy a 32GB card for it (they are currently about $75). That way you can continue to upgrade it as bigger cards become available.


----------



## Groff (May 26, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> Microsoft Zune
> 
> I don't know how good it is, never owned one



I have a 120gb Zune, and I have to say, I like it a lot. It functions as well as an iPod, but I think Microsoft 1up'd them in the interface. It's organized better, and just plain looks nicer. The screen is great for watching movies, and there are a decent amount of accessories for it. Plus you can get the back of it engraved with cool designs if you so choose to buy one like that.

Been using mine for almost 6 months now, and I love it. Plus you can play Hexic on it, and Hexic is awesome  And you can plug it into an Xbox 360 (if you have one) and play music over your stereo.

You can use the Zune software to load songs off your computer onto it (Most of my music comes from Amazon MP3 store or Bit Torrent), but there is a simple way (if you use windows) to make it load as an external HDD and just drag and drop files onto it, although I prefer the Zune software because it's a nice organizational tool.

There's also an 80gb version, which is identical to the 120gb version.

And some pics, for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

Awesome. I've been wanting a Zune for a while, now this just confirms it.


----------



## Flux_Architect (May 26, 2009)

I have the 80 Gb version of the Zune....works great and I love it.

Supposedly they are coming out with a new version soon ---with a phone function (like the iphone)....

Don't know if you would want to wait or not.....


----------



## Nitrox (May 26, 2009)

Of course!! The Zune!

I haven't seen anyone in the UK have one though, i haven't even seen it in a store. Is it available in these parts or would I have to import?


----------



## Metal Ken (May 26, 2009)

Groff said:


> And you can plug it into an Xbox 360 (if you have one) and play music over your stereo.



You can do that with the ipod, fwiw.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

Flux_Architect said:


> Supposedly they are coming out with a new version soon ---with a phone function (like the iphone)....
> 
> Don't know if you would want to wait or not.....



Nah. I still have a while to go on my Sprint contract with my Instinct. But I guess anything's possible at this point.


----------



## Groff (May 26, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> You can do that with the ipod, fwiw.



Yep. It beats paying extra for an A/V kit if you have a 360.


----------



## Groff (May 26, 2009)

Flux_Architect said:


> I have the 80 Gb version of the Zune....works great and I love it.
> 
> Supposedly they are coming out with a new version soon ---with a phone function (like the iphone)....
> 
> Don't know if you would want to wait or not.....



Info: Zune HD (Look around other parts of that site too, good info about it)


Keep in mind though, you'll probably be limited to 16gb and 32gb like the iPod touch (Unless a 64gb version comes out), so it's not a high capacity player like the OP was looking for. Still pretty cool though IMO.


----------



## jymellis (May 26, 2009)

i have a sansa, it uses the micro hd cards for more storage. love it.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

jymellis said:


> i have a sansa, it uses the micro hd cards for more storage. love it.



I have one but I only keep music on it. I'll get the Zune and put my music, pics, and videos on it.


----------



## Groff (May 27, 2009)

If anyone is interested, the touchscreen Zune HD is official!

Zune HD | Zune.net

Even though i'd be taking a hit on storage space by getting one... I want one so bad!


----------



## Elysian (May 27, 2009)

I LOVE my 80gb Zune. Best MP3 player I've ever owned or used.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 27, 2009)

I have had like 3 iPod's, and the hard drives in them WILL die eventually. It's not a matter of if, but when. I don't jog with mine, and I don't drop them, so I don't know what the deal is, but I guess it's the nature of having a hard drive running in your pocket. I had the Archos player, and it's horrible if you just want a mobile mp3 player. It'd be great as a toy to give your children in the backseat to shut them the fuck up. The battery doesn't last even 1 day, and it's not even on all day. It's basically in my car on the drive to work, walk to work from parking garage, walk from work to lunch place, walk back to work, walk back to parking garage and the drive home. I'd say it's about less than 2 hours of listening time. The problem is the touch screen, even if you lock it and put it in your pocket, any time something (your hand if you're holding onto it, random shit in your pockets, whatever) the screen lights up, which chews through battery. I returned it and got a 160 GB iPod. I keep going back to the iPod because it was the only mass storage media player, and I have 100+ GB of mp3's. I might try a Zune next time when this one dies, but 120 GB is cutting it kind of close, hopefully they'll have a 160 GB one out soon. Hell, I don't even see the 160 GB iPods anymore, all I see are the 120 GB ones.


----------



## Elysian (May 27, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I have had like 3 iPod's, and the hard drives in them WILL die eventually. It's not a matter of if, but when. I don't jog with mine, and I don't drop them, so I don't know what the deal is, but I guess it's the nature of having a hard drive running in your pocket. I had the Archos player, and it's horrible if you just want a mobile mp3 player. It'd be great as a toy to give your children in the backseat to shut them the fuck up. The battery doesn't last even 1 day, and it's not even on all day. It's basically in my car on the drive to work, walk to work from parking garage, walk from work to lunch place, walk back to work, walk back to parking garage and the drive home. I'd say it's about less than 2 hours of listening time. The problem is the touch screen, even if you lock it and put it in your pocket, any time something (your hand if you're holding onto it, random shit in your pockets, whatever) the screen lights up, which chews through battery. I returned it and got a 160 GB iPod. I keep going back to the iPod because it was the only mass storage media player, and I have 100+ GB of mp3's. I might try a Zune next time when this one dies, but 120 GB is cutting it kind of close, hopefully they'll have a 160 GB one out soon. Hell, I don't even see the 160 GB iPods anymore, all I see are the 120 GB ones.



I'm guessing we'll see a 160 or 240gb Zune within a year. The iPod and Zune share the same harddrive manufacturer though, so you aren't going to have any better luck with Zune if you keep popping hard drives. I've had my Zune 80 for about a year and a half now, and its been great.


----------



## Groff (May 27, 2009)

I can't wait until high capacity solid state hard drives become cheap enough to put into players like that.


----------



## Triple-J (May 27, 2009)

Nitrox said:


> Of course!! The Zune!
> 
> I haven't seen anyone in the UK have one though, i haven't even seen it in a store. Is it available in these parts or would I have to import?



On it's release it apparently didn't sell as well as they hoped so Microsoft decided to postpone/cancel it's launch in the UK and I think Europe too which is a pain as I want the ltd edition model with the Joy Division artwork on it so bad!

If you have a CEX store near you give them a go because they do buy and sell the imported Zunes plus their website tells you which stores have them in stock and can help track one down for you.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2009)

Groff said:


> If anyone is interested, the touchscreen Zune HD is official!
> 
> Zune HD | Zune.net
> 
> Even though i'd be taking a hit on storage space by getting one... I want one so bad!



How many GBs will it hold?


----------



## JBroll (May 27, 2009)

I must second the recommendation for a portable player with an expansion slot. Phones often have expansion slots as well, so you may already be sitting on a potential MP3 player - my phone has a MicroSD slot and I have a few cards laying around with music on them. You're not committed to whatever size is hot today, and swapping cards out gives you as much storage as you could possibly want.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2009)

I have a Sansa View 32 GB but I want a fuckload of room. 

120 is good for me, 160 would be awesome.


----------



## JBroll (May 27, 2009)

A few MicroSDHC cards would be cheaper, have you tried that?

Jeff


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2009)

I haven't yet. I have a 2GB card in my Instinct (cell phone) but I want to be able to hold all of my songs, videos, and pictures plus more videos will be on their way later on. 

This Zune HD thing has definitely caught my attention.


----------



## y8c616 (May 27, 2009)

Groff said:


> If anyone is interested, the touchscreen Zune HD is official!
> 
> Zune HD | Zune.net
> 
> Even though i'd be taking a hit on storage space by getting one... I want one so bad!


The zune HD = a blatant iPhone/iPod touch ripoff; hell, i guess you cant knock Microsoft for their consistency, as all their products pretty much except the xbox are ripoffs of various Apple products


----------



## Groff (May 28, 2009)

y8c616 said:


> The zune HD = a blatant iPhone/iPod touch ripoff; hell, i guess you cant knock Microsoft for their consistency, as all their products pretty much except the xbox are ripoffs of various Apple products



It's not a ripoff, it's a competitor.

By your logic iPods are rip offs of all the MP3 players that came before it. Not to mention Apple stole the feature on the new Nanos where you shake it and it changes the song from Sandisk. So you can't say everything Apple has done has been original.

No company, should have a monopoly on a single product. That's why there's different operating systems, web browsers, computer companies... So why the hell not have another nice touch screen MP3 player? Of course some of the features are going to be the same, they _have_ to compete. And while they were at it they added a few nice features. That's how things work.



Rick said:


> I haven't yet. I have a 2GB card in my Instinct (cell phone) but I want to be able to hold all of my songs, videos, and pictures plus more videos will be on their way later on.
> 
> This Zune HD thing has definitely caught my attention.



It'll probably be 16 and 32gb because they have to compete with iPod touch, but there is a possibility of a 64gig version, since that's the obvious next step. I like the possibilities of being able to TV-out HD video from it, as well as the other features, but i'll probably stick with my 120gig for the sheer storage.


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2009)

Groff said:


> It'll probably be 16 and 32gb because they have to compete with iPod touch, but there is a possibility of a 64gig version, since that's the obvious next step. I like the possibilities of being able to TV-out HD video from it, as well as the other features, but i'll probably stick with my 120gig for the sheer storage.



Gotcha. Well, then I'll just stick with the 120GB.


----------



## Elysian (May 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> Gotcha. Well, then I'll just stick with the 120GB.



Yeah, I'll be sticking to my 80 unless a 64gb version comes out. I like that MS is pushing the envelope though. Portable HD Radio will be a pretty key feature for this new Zune.


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 28, 2009)

Elysian said:


> I'm guessing we'll see a 160 or 240gb Zune within a year. The iPod and Zune share the same harddrive manufacturer though, so you aren't going to have any better luck with Zune if you keep popping hard drives. I've had my Zune 80 for about a year and a half now, and its been great.



Zune will probably not go to the 160. next logical step would be 320GB. that is what I hope that Apple goes for the next video. It was a shame that they no longer make the iPod Classic 160 (I love mine).


----------



## Elysian (May 28, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> Zune will probably not go to the 160. next logical step would be 320GB. that is what I hope that Apple goes for the next video. It was a shame that they no longer make the iPod Classic 160 (I love mine).



The largest 1.8" hdd currently in production is 240gb. I've done much research on this subject, and I doubt we'll see more than 240gb in hard drive format for the next several years.


The Zune HD is now on video!

Gizmodo - Zune HD Hands On: Photos and Video Tour - Zune hd preview

That vid might have convinced me, if it comes in 64gb.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 28, 2009)

Here's another happy Zune user. I have a black 80 gig version and I love it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 28, 2009)

I didn't really like the Zune's software, it felt kind of slow and clunky but i only had one briefly when it first came out, so it's probably improved by now.


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 28, 2009)

Elysian said:


> The largest 1.8" hdd currently in production is 240gb. I've done much research on this subject, and I doubt we'll see more than 240gb in hard drive format for the next several years.
> 
> 
> The Zune HD is now on video!
> ...



I didn't know that the 240GB's were out yet.
Nice to know


----------



## Elysian (May 28, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I didn't really like the Zune's software, it felt kind of slow and clunky but i only had one briefly when it first came out, so it's probably improved by now.



Its VASTLY improved now, it is much better than iTunes IMO. iTunes is nothing but bloatware anymore. They did some great work with the Zune software.


----------



## troyguitar (May 28, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody has gone ahead and made a bigger mp3 player with a regular 2.5" notebook drive... 500GB drives cost <$100 for regular consumers. The player could easily be made to cost $100 or less to produce and they could sell it for >$200 no problem.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 28, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I'm surprised nobody has gone ahead and made a bigger mp3 player with a regular 2.5" notebook drive... 500GB drives cost <$100 for regular consumers. The player could easily be made to cost $100 or less to produce and they could sell it for >$200 no problem.




I'm gonna guess size and battery life. It would be as large as an old Gameboy.


----------



## JBroll (May 28, 2009)

Sounds about right.

I have an Eee and use that to just access music from my home computer. It fits in my cargo pockets and I can get real work done on it as well. If you're going to go that big, just use a real computer.

Jeff


----------



## raifo (May 28, 2009)

if im not mistaken the Sony PSP has a functional MP3 player on it.


----------



## troyguitar (May 29, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> I'm gonna guess size and battery life. It would be as large as an old Gameboy.



It's not that bad. The old RCA Lyra which I used to own (before the iPod existed iirc) wasn't thaaat big and it used a regular 2.5" drive. The battery lasted at least as long as current iPod batteries...

I guess I should just try to find one of those on eBay or something. I would still have mine except it was stolen a few years ago.


----------



## Elysian (May 29, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> It's not that bad. The old RCA Lyra which I used to own (before the iPod existed iirc) wasn't thaaat big and it used a regular 2.5" drive. The battery lasted at least as long as current iPod batteries...
> 
> I guess I should just try to find one of those on eBay or something. I would still have mine except it was stolen a few years ago.



30 hour battery life?


----------



## troyguitar (May 29, 2009)

Elysian said:


> 30 hour battery life?



Eh probably not that long. I meant any iPod made around the same time period. Apparently the latest ones have better batteries.

Who needs that much battery life anyway? Anything past 12-16 hours is just wasted space IMO - you're better off making the device smaller/lighter.


----------



## Elysian (May 29, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Eh probably not that long. I meant any iPod made around the same time period. Apparently the latest ones have better batteries.
> 
> Who needs that much battery life anyway? Anything past 12-16 hours is just wasted space IMO - you're better off making the device smaller/lighter.



The battery on the hdd ipods/zunes is pretty small, not really much room for improvement.


----------



## Xaios (May 29, 2009)

Current Ipods are specced at 36 hours battery life, Zunes at 30. That was basically the kicker which made me get an Ipod, as I'm big on battery life. I had a tiny little circular Sony mp3 player which, while was only 1 gig, could go 70 hours on a no-name AAA battery, nevermind the Energizer lithium batteries I used.

It ruined me for all other mp3 players.

So I ended up with an Ipod, but both the Ipod and the Zune have their advantages. Ipod has better battery life and a seemingly sturdier case, while the Zune has a larger screen and better interface.


----------



## troyguitar (May 29, 2009)

Elysian said:


> The battery on the hdd ipods/zunes is pretty small, not really much room for improvement.



That's cool. Put the same battery (or at least one using the same technology) on a slightly bigger device utilizing a 2.5" notebook hard drive and it should be able to last at least half the time. 15-18 hours would be plenty... just charge the damn thing at night!

I guess I need to find some investors.


----------



## JBroll (May 30, 2009)

Yes, preferably one that doesn't see the inherent problem in using sensitive mechanical devices that in portable applications are the textbook definition of "Voted Most Likely To Fuck Up And Die" and that doesn't know that hard drives are being phased out - with damn good reason - because he has been living under a rock for the past few years.

Jeff


----------



## troyguitar (May 30, 2009)

Yes, one who knows that Apple's players have sold well for years now using 1.8" drives which fail much more often than most 2.5" drives.

Also one who knows that the _exact same design_ could be used with flash-based SSD's without changing anything at all. Just pop a different drive in there and you're all set.

The difference: a 500GB traditional 2.5" drive costs <$100 and grows on trees. A 500GB SSD should hopefully be available in limited quantities soon at a price of >$1500.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609415


----------



## JBroll (May 30, 2009)

Unless you can emit a reality distortion field even stronger than that of Jobs and have millions of hipsters pop out of the woodwork in support, you'll have tons of trouble there. Also, how many people who would swap out the drive on their portable media player do you know personally? Unless you can convince everyone that "big is in" and compete with a pretty hefty price advantage, you're toast. 

Jeff


----------



## troyguitar (May 30, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Unless you can emit a reality distortion field even stronger than that of Jobs and have millions of hipsters pop out of the woodwork in support, you'll have tons of trouble there. Also, how many people who would swap out the drive on their portable media player do you know personally? Unless you can convince everyone that "big is in" and compete with a pretty hefty price advantage, you're toast.
> 
> Jeff



I wasn't expecting consumers to swap out the drives. I simply meant that no design changes would be necessary to adapt to the SSD's if/when they come down enough in price to make it a viable product.

You're right though, it's unlikely that _anything _without the Apple logo will sell very well regardless of quality/price/whatever.

One way they might be marketed, though, is as external hard drives which also happen to work as portable media players. That way instead of "huge" they would be on the smaller end of things (and they wouldn't be competing quite as directly with Apple). Similar products exist right now but they require an AC adapter and a TV/monitor so this would be superior.


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 1, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> That's cool. Put the same battery (or at least one using the same technology) on a slightly bigger device utilizing a 2.5" notebook hard drive and it should be able to last at least half the time. *15-18 hours would be plenty*... just charge the damn thing at night!
> 
> I guess I need to find some investors.



Actually the 30 and more hours are needed. you don't just listen i music. you also watch videos. and videos take a lot of battery live.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 2, 2009)

I guess I'm weird. I've no desire to watch videos on a 2-4" screen.

Maybe I'm just a stubborn old man already at 23 years old. I don't even want a color screen on my mp3 player (or phone for that matter)... that just adds cost and reduces battery life. I'd rather the design focus on having the highest quality audio output with no other frills.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 2, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I guess I'm weird. I've no desire to watch videos on a 2-4" screen.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a stubborn old man already at 23 years old. I don't even want a color screen on my mp3 player (or phone for that matter)... that just adds cost and reduces battery life. I'd rather the design focus on having the highest quality audio output with no other frills.



If you ever fly, you'll savor the video playback. My Zune has enough video playback to last through a flight to most anywhere in the US, and now most planes have 12v adapters under the seats.


----------



## Bevo (Jun 2, 2009)

Good thread guys..

Right now was using a smaller Nano till my girl took it over. Fathers day is coming up so I want to get another one and seen this thread.
Couple questions on the Zune

Do you actualy use that much memory?
If not the 8 gb may be better for me.

How is the radio feature, good reception?

Where do you get your music from?

Thanks
Bev


----------



## Elysian (Jun 2, 2009)

Bevo said:


> Good thread guys..
> 
> Right now was using a smaller Nano till my girl took it over. Fathers day is coming up so I want to get another one and seen this thread.
> Couple questions on the Zune
> ...



Radio feature is decent, not the most amazing ever, depends on where you are. I only have 15gb free on my 80gb, but you might not need that much. I get my music from torrent sites...


----------



## Bevo (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks

Sorry but don't know what a torrent site is


----------



## Elysian (Jun 2, 2009)

Bevo said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sorry but don't know what a torrent site is



Google it, I'm sure you can figure it out  I can't go into detail on here.


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2009)

Elysian said:


> If you ever fly, you'll savor the video playback. My Zune has enough video playback to last through a flight to most anywhere in the US, and now most planes have 12v adapters under the seats.



Well, that sounds pretty good.


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 2, 2009)

Bevo said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sorry but don't know what a torrent site is




Yeah right.


----------



## thebhef (Jun 2, 2009)

I just have a cheap 16g player. I like it, because it plays flac and some other file types. I don't really need to carry around my whole collection. I just load it up and go. If i'm sick of something, i replace it.


----------



## Bevo (Jun 2, 2009)

Bev


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2009)

thebhef said:


> I just have a cheap 16g player. I like it, because it plays flac and some other file types. I don't really need to carry around my whole collection. I just load it up and go. If i'm sick of something, i replace it.



I have a 16gb Sansa View. It holds all my good CDs with still about 6 gb left over but I want to be able to hold all my music, videos (gonna end up with probably about 400-500) and all my pictures. That's why I'll go with the 120gb Zune.


----------



## thebhef (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm waiting for a large format one that does lossless audio.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 2, 2009)

thebhef said:


> I'm waiting for a large format one that does lossless audio.



Zune will do Windows Media Lossless. I converted anything FLAC I had to WM Lossless.


----------



## thebhef (Jun 2, 2009)

You answered that so quickly and easily, here's my other problem: I'm broke as a joke.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 2, 2009)

thebhef said:


> You answered that so quickly and easily, here's my other problem: I'm broke as a joke.



 Me too!


----------



## thebhef (Jun 2, 2009)

Aw.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 2, 2009)

Elysian said:


> If you ever fly, you'll savor the video playback. My Zune has enough video playback to last through a flight to most anywhere in the US, and now most planes have 12v adapters under the seats.



I use my laptop if I want to watch a video when I'm not at home. 8-10 hour battery life and a 12" screen. Last time I flew I watched Braveheart on it with my Sennheiser 280's. It was epic 

What can you actually watch on those tiny screens?


----------



## Elysian (Jun 2, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I use my laptop if I want to watch a video when I'm not at home. 8-10 hour battery life and a 12" screen. Last time I flew I watched Braveheart on it with my Sennheiser 280's. It was epic
> 
> What can you actually watch on those tiny screens?



I use my zune to watch movies at work all the time, its just below my dual monitor setup  Its really great. I don't have a laptop, but I do want to get a netbook, which I'd consider using for what you mentioned, though I don't fly too often


----------



## JBroll (Jun 2, 2009)

If you're thinking about a netbook make sure to check Woot daily - I picked up an Eee for $150.

Jeff


----------



## Elysian (Jun 2, 2009)

JBroll said:


> If you're thinking about a netbook make sure to check Woot daily - I picked up an Eee for $150.
> 
> Jeff



I can see Woot! outside my 3rd floor window here at work


----------



## JBroll (Jun 2, 2009)

Win.

Jeff


----------



## Bevo (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't think I want to watch that many videos on it but will put some on for those stupid boring times when I have to wait for the girls.
The screen is actualy pretty good sized, not Nano small but decent.

The idea of putting all my CD's on it plus that torrent  thing sounds pretty good.

I can listen to music at work but have found it hard to get a great internet station that has my tunes.
This solves that not to mention if I have to go downtown the subway ride will be much more pleasant watching video instead of peoples crotches..
Well there was this time and she had a real thin dress on and...........

Bev


----------



## JBroll (Jun 2, 2009)

If you can't find a decent radio station, just use GNUMP3d to stream music from your own computer.

Jeff


----------



## Groff (Jun 3, 2009)

JBroll said:


> If you're thinking about a netbook make sure to check Woot daily - I picked up an Eee for $150.
> 
> Jeff



I grabbed one when they were on sellout.woot (They were on woot again the week after I think too). Neat little machine!



Elysian said:


> I can see Woot! outside my 3rd floor window here at work



Seriously? That's awesome


----------

